# new S3 pics



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

took it this last weekend...


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

Hell yea, that thing is sick! Why oh why can't I have one?


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

i am so jealous, everything about this car is gorgeous... ill trade you!! haha.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (seeyanever)*

Very nice congradulations!!
Steve


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

x 2


----------



## samuelvincentvella (Mar 21, 2007)

can anyone tell me whether a short shifter is available for the S3???


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (samuelvincentvella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelvincentvella* »_can anyone tell me whether a short shifter is available for the S3???

this platform (8L) uses the same engine and transmision parts of the TT quattro 1.8T .. so you can buy any short shifter made for the audi TT quattro 1.8 T


----------



## dustinhxc (Mar 15, 2004)

omfg beautiful


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (dustinhxc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dustinhxc* »_omfg beautiful

thanks!


----------



## NewGTIN00b (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: new S3 pics (riggz_racing)*

Beutiful! Why won't they sell the 3 door here in the states!


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: new S3 pics (NewGTIN00b)*

it's for sale now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh dear God. That is probably the nicest S3 I've ever seen. I want one!


----------



## LaXdUB (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: new S3 pics (riggz_racing)*

how much are you asking for this beauty??


----------



## V3n7098 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: new S3 pics (LaXdUB)*

awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: new S3 pics (LaXdUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaXdUB* »_how much are you asking for this beauty??









23k


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: new S3 pics (riggz_racing)*

1 nice CAR
2 nice pics
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

